# New to posting.



## ntopdman (Apr 25, 2012)

How do you feel to the Bully standard size opposed to pocket and micro?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There is no such thing as micro it's just a back yard breeder term to sell puppies.
ABKC has a pocket class for the American Bully. I personally prefer the pocket class as I prefer a smaller more compact dog. But I've seen several Standard class dogs that I really liked the look of.


----------

